

GCHQ accused of monitoring privileged emails between lawyers and clients - r0h1n
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/oct/13/gchq-accused-monitoring-privileged-emails-lawyer-client-libya?CMP=twt_gu

======
icu
This was bound to happen and it is terrible consequence of spying that Snowden
has revealed. If there was any doubt about the ramifications of this spying
has on the pillars that uphold society this is it. This type of spying can
conceivably be extended to extorting politicians, judges and any other public
officials.

